# Mohican stocking dates



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone have the intel for the brownies?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Lundfish said:


> Does anyone have the intel for the brownies?


Someone on another post said the Clear Fork in the park was stocked two weeks ago.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

That's good news. Do we know if that's a fact?


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

There are probably a few holdovers this year in the lower regardless. Upper of course has holdovers and is probably fishing well right now.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It'll be windy and chilly but I need to get the dust off of the 4wt. Maybe I'll find one...


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

I would like to know about the stocking dates also does the ODNR publish these? With the lows flows in the alley I might have to hit the fork myself


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Fished it Monday, in the park for a couple of hours. Water is extremely low and super clear. Caught a small mouth, a fat rock bass and a carp. Sited lots of carp and some bass. Didn't see any trout. The carp have really taken over.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

419hayden said:


> I would like to know about the stocking dates also does the ODNR publish these?



As far as I know the ODNR does not publish the stocking dates for the rivers.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I spoke with a metro park officer last week from another park/creek that gets annual stocking and he said the DNR notifies them the night before they come to do the stocking.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

correct, they are unannounced and do it on short notice, it is usually in October but depending on conditions and hatchery staffing has been as late as mid November on past years. I might also add that the browns are advanced yearlings and only 6-8" normally and most guys on purpose do not target them since any hook in a baby brown can do some irreversible damage, if you do get these fish, PLEASE unhook under water without handling them and use barbless single hooks as these are the guys youll be fishing for, for the next 12 months, and the more that are not killed by poor handling, torn mandibles, deep hooked or whatever, the more there will be later in the year when they are actually big enough to provide sport or even dinner once they outgrow the 12" limit.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I assumed the DNR released Browns over the 12 inch limit . Makes me rethink the thought of fishing the Mohican right after a release . I'm a catch and release fisherman so I would want them to grow as much as possible hopefully giving them a better chance of survival


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been in Michigan before catching brown after brown 6 inchers. 50 in a row on dry flies. That is better than doing nothing but there's not much sport. Those were probably just dumped is my guess. Now that I see they're just stocking dinks that doesn't mean a whole lot.

Barbless hooks are key for targeting any stream trout IMHO because yanking a barb out of a dink to release it is pretty much cruel. I learned that long ago.


----------

